# Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280



## Fridtjof_DE (4. Oktober 2019)

*Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*

Guten Tag,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit meinem be quiet! Silent Loop 280. Die Kühlung ist seit ca. zwei Jahren im Betrieb und hat eigentlich auch immer gut funktioniert, aber als ich letztens nach einer Abwesenheit den PC startete, stand die  Flüssigkeit, obwohl  die Pumpe hörbar gearbeitet hat. Als ich den PC auf die Seite gelegt habe, wurde die Flüssigkeit wieder gepumpt, aber die Temperaturen waren sehr hoch. Jetzt habe ich die Kühlung, nachdem ich sie geöffnet habe, geschüttelt und anschließend destilliertes Wasser nachgefüllt, Ich weiß das destilliertes Wasser nicht optimal ist, aber darum geht es hier ja nicht. Jedenfalls habe ich die Pumpe wieder zugeschraubt und den PC gestartet. Die Temperaturen sind immer noch viel zu hoch, aber jedenfalls spielt es jetzt keine Rolle mehr, ob der PC liegt oder nicht. Unter Volllast erreicht mein Ryzen 5 2600 nun über 100°C und schaltet sich ab, vorher waren es unter 50°C. Im Desktopbetrieb sind die Temperaturen nun um die 50°C. (Alle Werte sind bei 100% Lüftern entstanden.) Nun bin ich mit meinen Ideen am Ende und ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir behilflich sein. Schonmal danke im Voraus.

MfG Fridtjof


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*

Hi.

Ich hatte auch mal eine Silent loop 240.

Die Pumpe war nach ca 2 Jahren auch hinüber.

Nun benutze ich lieber CPU luftkühler die machen nicht solche Probleme.

Denke die Pumpe ist dennoch hinüber bei dir. 

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schori (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*

Bei einem Kumpel ist die AiO auch nach ca. 2 Jahren gestorben.
Sie wurde ihm beim Support durch einen Dark Rock 4 und zwei extra Lüftern ersetzt.


----------



## Fridtjof_DE (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*

Danke für eure Antworten! Dann werde ich mich mal mit dem Support in Kontakt setzten und versuchen auch etwas rauszuhandeln.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*

Es kann auch gut möglich sein das sich der Kühler nach so langer Zeit zugesetzt hat. Du könntest daher auch versuchen sofern möglich den Kühler zu zerlegen und die Finnen im Kühler wieder sauber machen. Denn die haben sich mit Sicherheit zugesetzt so das die Wärme nicht mehr gut aufgenommen werden kann.

Vorausgesetzt deine Pumpe läuft noch und es liegt nicht an der Pumpe selber.
Das mit dem Auffüllen des Kühlwassers war in diesem Sinn auch nicht verkehrt, da mit der Zeit auch Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet.

Sofern du noch Garantie hast kannst auch alles einsenden.
Aber es kann gut möglich sein das sie Verschleiß und Wartung nicht als Garantiefall ansehen.
Was anders wäre wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr läuft, das wäre dann schon ein Garantiefall.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Es kann auch gut möglich sein das sich der Kühler nach so langer Zeit zugesetzt hat. Du könntest daher auch versuchen sofern möglich den Kühler zu zerlegen und die Finnen im Kühler wieder sauber machen. Denn die haben sich mit Sicherheit zugesetzt so das die Wärme nicht mehr gut aufgenommen werden kann.
> 
> Vorausgesetzt deine Pumpe läuft noch und es liegt nicht an der Pumpe selber.
> Das mit dem Auffüllen des Kühlwassers war in diesem Sinn auch nicht verkehrt, da mit der Zeit auch Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet.
> ...


Ich habe meine Aio auseinander genommen da war nichts zu gesetzt. 

Selbst die Flüssigkeit war glasklar. 

Es ist die Pumpe die die Probleme macht.

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*



Fridtjof_DE schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten! Dann werde ich mich mal mit dem Support in Kontakt setzten und versuchen auch etwas rauszuhandeln.



Der Silent Loop ist schlicht Murks. BeQuiet hat ihn inzwischen auch vom Markt genommen.
Frag mal beim Support nach, ob du den gegen den Dark rock Pro 4 tauschen kannst. Machen die bestimmt. Ein paar Lüfter gibt es dann obendrauf.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Aio auseinander genommen da war nichts zu gesetzt.
> 
> Selbst die Flüssigkeit war glasklar.
> 
> ...


Und das hat jetzt was zu sagen, das alles was bei dir vor kommt auch sein muss?! 

Kenne zig Themen die ich dir verlinken kann wo sich der Kühler zu gesetzt hatte und ich denke er kann auch selbst erkennen ob die Pumpe läuft oder nicht, denn die Pumpe erzeugt immer eine Vibration die man zumindest erfühlen kann.

Seine AIO läuft schon seit über 2 Jahren und so kann es bei ihm auch was anderes sein.... Kühlleistung fehlt kann entwendet an zu wenig Kühlflüssigkeit liegen oder auch wenn sich im Loop was zu gesetzt hat. Natürlich auch dann wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft. Aber nur weil zig Pumpen bei dieser AIO verreckt sind kann man als Außenstehender nicht direkt ohne selbst das ganze unter den Augen gehabt zu haben direkt auch von einer defekten Pumpe ausgehen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Und das hat jetzt was zu sagen, das alles was bei dir vor kommt auch sein muss?!
> 
> Kenne zig Themen die ich dir verlinken kann wo sich der Kühler zu gesetzt hatte und ich denke er kann auch selbst erkennen ob die Pumpe läuft oder nicht, denn die Pumpe erzeugt immer eine Vibration die man zumindest erfühlen kann.
> 
> Seine AIO läuft schon seit über 2 Jahren und so kann es bei ihm auch was anderes sein.... Kühlleistung fehlt kann entwendet an zu wenig Kühlflüssigkeit liegen oder auch wenn sich im Loop was zu gesetzt hat. Natürlich auch dann wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft. Aber nur weil zig Pumpen bei dieser AIO verreckt sind kann man als Außenstehender nicht direkt ohne selbst das ganze unter den Augen gehabt zu haben direkt auch von einer defekten Pumpe ausgehen.


Möchte hier keinen angreifen. 

Da aber die Flüssigkeit sauber ist und bei meiner keine verschmutzungen oder sonstiges zu sehen war nach komplett Demontage. 

Wird es die Pumpe sein. Entweder das Lager von der Pumpe oder das Schaufelrad was das Wasser bewegen soll.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Möchte hier keinen angreifen.
> 
> Da aber die Flüssigkeit sauber ist und bei meiner keine verschmutzungen oder sonstiges zu sehen war nach komplett Demontage.
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid, habe ein Problem damit wenn jemand aus der Ferne irgendwelche Prognosen stellen möchte und das nur auf Grund irgendwelcher eigenen Erfahrungen. 

Ganz davon abgesehen das du die Kühlflüssigkeit in einer AIO gar nicht sehen kannst ohne diese extra auslaufen zu lassen kannst du auch nicht in dem Kühler rein schauen. Es lösen sich mit der Zeit Verunreinigungen aus den Bauteilen und Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen die sich in den feinen Rillen festsetzen und dann verschlechtert sich der Durchfluss. Es kommt noch dazu das die Wärme nicht mehr gut übertragen werden kann. Eine Pumpe die nicht läuft kann man auch mit den Finger erfühlen und dann kann dieses normalerweise auch ausgeschlossen werden.

Wie sowas aussehen kann kannst auch in diesem Thema ersehen: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)

Kenne auch jemanden aus dem Forum der hatte das selbe Problem bereits nach nur 9 Monate mit einer AIO von ALC. Der Kühler war sowas von zugesetzt das er die 100°C schnell erreichte. Kühlflüssigkeit fehlte keine und die Pumpe lief.


----------



## Cartman96 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Kühlleistung -> be quiet! Silent Loop 280*

Hallo,
hat der Silent Loop Schnellverschlüsse dran, bei meiner Eisbär lief das System nach einem wechsel auf ein Schlauchstück wieder, nur leider nicht Silent.


----------

